
First iPhone jailbreak in four years released - mmphosis
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/may/26/first-iphone-jailbreak-in-four-years-released
======
badRNG
Apple has a significant bug-bounty program that actually pays out
[https://www.zerodium.com/ios9.html](https://www.zerodium.com/ios9.html)

It doesn't appear (from what I can find) that they released their exploit
through Apple's bug bounty program, and I don't know much about Pwn20wnd other
than a blog and a Patreon.

~~~
Jaxkr
The post you linked is 5 years old. That same firm has dramatically reduced
bounties because iOS is a buggy mess: [https://www.securityweek.com/zerodium-
expects-ios-exploit-pr...](https://www.securityweek.com/zerodium-expects-ios-
exploit-prices-drop-it-announces-surplus)

